# How to run Fallout 2 on Android



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome back to the Wasteland Android Adventures.Fallout 1&2 are now Fully playable on Android with all the sounds effects and musical score from the original game. With the use of an Android X86 emulator QEMU, you will learn how to install and play your own copy of Fallout1&2 on Android. Be sure to look at the Read Me file included for additional information on tweaking performance and improving stability.

New*Try the version 2.0 if you wish to run the restoration patch but remember you must manually remove the Sfall files from your fallout install directory before running the game on Android.

Fallout the game is Not included! (Some Assembly Required).

The Videos:





[media]http://youtu.be/ZhJ2zIMFMRM

Older Video about Running Fallout 2 without sound, better for slower devices.

Recommended System Requirements:
CPU Quad-Core or Dual-core 1.5+GHz, equivalent or better.
GPU Adreno 220, Nvidia Tegra2/3, equivalent or better.
1GB, 512. My Config asks for a min or 256MB & shouldn't be run on a device with less than this.
8GB disk space

Minimum System Requirements:
1Ghz CPU with 256MB of Ram
4GB Disk Space
Note*2)Fallout2 Config without Video & Ambient sounds should be used, see step # (4

Tested Devices: HP TouchPad, Samsung galaxy s3 and a galaxy s1 i9000 (Thanks to flormariadulce for all the testing

Disclaimer:
I am not responsible for any problems or damage to your device from using these files.
The user assumes full responsibility for their actions.
These files are not harmful but playing video games is very stressful on your mobile device.

You will need:
1)Fallout 1or2 the game full installation on a PC (Not provided here)

2)a)Version 1.0 free open source Android X86 Emulator QEMU:
Download:
http://www30.zippysh...38763/file.html

Version 1.0 + Mirror:
http://www.2shared.c..._for_Andro.html

Or

2) Version 2.0 free open source Android X86 Emulator QEMU
http://www14.zippysh...23187/file.html

Version 2.0 + Mirror:
http://www.2shared.c..._for_Andro.html

*Note use Version 2.0 if you wish to run the restoration patch but remember you must manually remove the Sfall Ddraw files from your fallout install directory.

How to install Fallout 2 on your Android device:

Full PC installation, patchable:
1) Download and Extract either the 2GB or 1GB empty HDD.img files to an easy to find location on your PC. Bigger is Better, for improved stability! Default is 2GB.

2) Install the free 30 day trial of WinImage and run the application. Be sure to use it before 30 days passes.
http://www.softpedia.../WinImage.shtml

3) Open the empty HDD.img by dragging it into the open Winimage program. Or navigating to it from file/open

4) Locate your fully installed Fallout1or2 game folder. This can include the official Patches and Mash's resolution patch. I would recommend playing at 640x480 if you have a dual core device. You can attempt 800x600 or 1024x768 if you have a quad core device. Single core devices should use my No Ambient noise Fallout cfg.

(Optional) You can install one of my custom Fallout cfg files by copying and pasting it into the Fallout directory.
1)Config With Video & Ambient sounds: This is recommend to improve screen scroll performance and sound compatibility.
2)Config without Video & Ambient sounds: This has the same sound tweaks but further increases performance by removing ambient and video noises. Note*NPC conversations will still have spoken dialogue.

5) Save your new HDD.img and close the program.

6)Copy and paste your new Fallout2 HDD.img into the SDL folder in your downloads.

7)Transfer the sdl folder to the root directory of your device.

8)Transfer the libSDL.apk to your device and install it.

9)Run the libSDL.apk and start windows. Skip scan disk if it comes up.

10)Play Fallout2 on Android.

SDL cfg File:
-Located in the sdl folder you will find the sdl.cfg file. This allows you to edit the instructions given to the emulator.
-You can edit and save changes to this file using notepad.

-Here is the default line for the sdl.cfg file.
/sdl -L . -m 256 -boot c -hda c.img -hdb HDD_2Gb.img -usb -usbdevice tablet -soundhw sb16

Notes*
-You can increase or decrease the Memory -m 128 or 256 or 512+(recommended)
-The Default is 256MB for compatibility.
-Set the emulated Memory size to half of your total system Memory size. So if your device has 1GB of DDR use the 512 setting.

-You can change the name of the HDD -hdb HDD_2Gb.img Note*It Must match the exact name in your sdl.cfg file.
-Add additional HDD's by adding sequentially lettered -hd(x) Like so
- /sdl -L . -m 256 -boot c -hda c.img -hdb hdd_2Gb.img -hdc hdd_2Gb.img -hde hdd_2Gb.img&#8230; ect
-The default is HDD_2Gb.img but you can edit the file with notepad. Just change the 2 to a 1, to use the HDD_1Gb.img, save and exit.

Extra HDD for Virtual Memory:
-I would highly recommended attaching a 1Gb HDD used only for virtual memory. You can use the Virtual Memory sdl cfg line below.
-Once you are running the emulator right click on the vault 13 desktop icon and choose properties, select the performance tab. -Next select "virtual memory" at the bottom, click "Let me specify my own virtual memory settings" and select the HDD you attached.
-It will prompt you to reboot once you exit. Don't reboot, choose no, and then shutdown and re-launch the emulator.
-This will help to keep System Resources between 98-99% free. This helps to optimize the performance and improve stability.
-You can check the performance by right clicking on the desktop vault computer and selecting properties. Navigate to the performance tab at the top and look for "System Resources:98%free".

Virtual Memory sdl cfg:
/sdl -L . -m 512 -boot c -hda c.img -hdb HDD_2Gb.img -hdc HDD_1Gb.img -usb -usbdevice tablet -soundhw sb16

Troubleshooting:
-You must click the volume bottom before you can move the mouse.

-Fallout1: If you have problems launching Fallout 1, then include the Patch and Dos files to your fallout 1 folder and launch the game from Dos.
Fallout1.1+Dos Patch download:
http://www.mediafire...uc95y6ianoeoyam

-To help maintain stability try and minimize back ground app activity while running Fallout.
Note*Fallout1&2 runs reasonably stable. Reasonably stable = testers report gaming session of 1-3hrs.

Tweaking the CPU Settings:
Increasing the minimum CPU frequency may help to improve stability. You can use the free CPU Master App. Also set the CPU governor to Performance or on demand. Don't forget to set it back to normal after your finished exploring the wasteland.

CPU Master (free):
https://play.google....asterFree&hl=en

Fallout 1 Patches:
http://www.nma-fallo...egory&cat_id=12

Fallout 2 Patches:
http://www.nma-fallo...4ad7aed469f6642

Another Project by: RolandDeschain79.
Checkout my YouTube Channel:
http://www.youtube.c...9?feature=guide


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for this! I'd love for you to join my IRC channel for TouchPad gaming on freenode.

You can join us in #Touchpad-gaming on freenode.

Web client if you aren't into IRC: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=touchpad-gaming&uio=d4


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Larry94 said:


> Thanks for this! I'd love for you to join my IRC channel for TouchPad gaming on freenode.
> 
> You can join us in #Touchpad-gaming on freenode.
> 
> Web client if you aren't into IRC: http://webchat.freen...d-gaming&uio=d4


Thank you for the invite. I joined up last night and talked a little game while updating a game


----------



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

i cant seem to get this to work. im not sure what im doing wrong, ive followed all the steps in the guide and the video but when i launch the libSDL app it opens to a black screen with a small grey bar at the top that says libSDL then promptly crashes to the homescreen. at most it stays open for about 2-3 seconds before crashing. any ideas what i might be doing wrong? here's a logcat of the app crashing: http://pastebin.com/L0idMMLf
i grabbed that after trying to launch the app right after a reboot.


----------



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

ok, cancel previous post. ive gotten it to launch by renaming my fallout iso rather than change the entry in the sdl.conf file, however i have no mouse emulation using the touchscreen. it sticks with a mouse cursor with the loading symbol next to it. i can navigate folders using a bluetooth ketboard but thats it


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

resistivecorpse said:


> ok, cancel previous post. ive gotten it to launch by renaming my fallout iso rather than change the entry in the sdl.conf file, however i have no mouse emulation using the touchscreen. it sticks with a mouse cursor with the loading symbol next to it. i can navigate folders using a bluetooth ketboard but thats it


Oh sometimes the mouses kinda sticks at start up.Toggle the volume button back and forth, it should work fine afterwards. Also there is an invisible button in the upper left corner when booting. If you get stuck at the post screen or scan disk, touch the upper left corner.

I also forgot to mention you need to use the volume button as right and left mouse. Touch the screen for navigation and a Bluetooth keyboard helps.


----------



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

lol, desperation led me to button mashing, which led to the discovery of the volume buttons as mouse buttons at about the same time that you posted. now im stuck launching fallout. i get an initial loading screen then just a screen full of scrambled color garbage then a blue windows warning. after that any button press closes fallout


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm installing Roller Coaster Tycoon right at this moment... I'll post my findings in a moment!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

resistivecorpse said:


> lol, desperation led me to button mashing, which led to the discovery of the volume buttons as mouse buttons at about the same time that you posted. now im stuck launching fallout. i get an initial loading screen then just a screen full of scrambled color garbage then a blue windows warning. after that any button press closes fallout


Did you remember to add your fallout_2.ISO to the sdl folder? Which must have a name that corresponds to the name in the sdl config file? Like this -cdrom F2.iso or -cdrom Fallout_2.iso. You can run the actual CD and install the game with the minimal install. If you run the Autorun it should give you the option to either play or install. Just like a PC you can uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

OK, I got an error when launching RCT... it closes and says "GSK Exception" then a whole bunch of zeroes. I'm uninstalling it at the moment. Going to see if a minimum install will work..

(BTW me an resistive are both in IRC at the moment trying cool stuff out)

EDIT: Looks like this one won't work.

"2. *The game crashes after just a few minutes, and I get a message that says "GSK Exception Trapper".* There are a number of problem Windows sound and video drivers which don't properly support some Direct X functions used by the game. In most cases, all crashes can be solved by installing the latest Windows driver updates for your sound and video cards from the manufacturers."


----------



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Did you remember to add your fallout_2.ISO to the sdl folder? Which must have a name that corresponds to the name in the sdl config file? Like this -cdrom F2.iso or -cdrom Fallout_2.iso. You can run the actual CD and install the game with the minimal install. If you run the Autorun it should give you the option to either play or install. Just like a PC you can uninstall and reinstall.


yes, the Fallout_2.iso is in the sdl folder. the app wont launch if i rename the entry for it in sdl.conf tho, i have to rename the iso itself to be Fallout_2.conf for it to launch, but the game itself wont install or launch. all i get is the initial loading screen then scrambled mess on the screen


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

resistivecorpse said:


> yes, the Fallout_2.iso is in the sdl folder. the app wont launch if i rename the entry for it in sdl.conf tho, i have to rename the iso itself to be Fallout_2.conf for it to launch, but the game itself wont install or launch. all i get is the initial loading screen then scrambled mess on the screen


Oh my, well the program won't launch if there is a problem with your .iso file. it will just keep crashing. It doesn't matter what you call the .iso file as long as the name is the same for the CD and the sdl.config file. It looks like you are writing fallout_2.conf when it must be "Fallout_2.iso".

You can either rename the .ISO or the entry in the sdl config file. It doesn't matter which as long as they are identical. If the cd is unreadable or the names don't match, then the program won't load.

Try mounting your .iso on your PC to make sure it works. It could be a bad rip or copy. This does happen sometimes. Generally if you remove the .ISO and the program launches then the problem is with the .iso. Let me how it goes, good luck

You can just call it F2 and use this line.

/sdl -L . -m 512 -boot c -hda w95r.vhd -usb -usbdevice tablet -cdrom F2.iso


----------



## resistivecorpse (Oct 15, 2011)

oops, thats a typo above. the iso is properly named and works fine on my pc. all other ISOs ive tried also fail to install the game and the emu wont run unless its renamed to Fallout.iso, no matter what the game is. changing the entry for the iso to anything other than Fallout_2.iso causes the emu to be unable to open/start feel free to stop back in #touchpad-gaming on freenode if you want to give me any pointers


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

resistivecorpse said:


> oops, thats a typo above. the iso is properly named and works fine on my pc. all other ISOs ive tried also fail to install the game and the emu wont run unless its renamed to Fallout.iso, no matter what the game is. changing the entry for the iso to anything other than Fallout_2.iso causes the emu to be unable to open/start feel free to stop back in #touchpad-gaming on freenode if you want to give me any pointers


Ok i'll meet you there and we can figure it out.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear Fallout2 fans

I know its been a while since I updated you on the status of Fallout2 running on Android with sound. I ran into many issues and dead ends trying various methods. Finally I have managed to tweak the %$#@ out of an win95.img and Fallout2 config to get it running with sound and not crashing every 5 mins. I am currently able to play in sessions of over an hour. The longest I've played is about an hour and a half. Still I played it off and on all day till I had to charge my TP, testing and playing.

Now the bad news









It runs slower with the sound, than without the sound. Its a similar gaming experience to running fallout1 in dosbox turbo. Although all the sounds play, there is a sort of robotic distortion while the ambient noise plays. You can disable the ambient noise and all the other sounds work fine but with a little distortion. I will include two cfg files for you. You can't play the videos properly, the sound skips but the voice overs work while talking to NPCs. The load times still take about 3-5mins.

Conclusions:

It works, you can actually play the game with sound. It's a little glitchy and it randomly crashes but no worse than playing it without the sound. I figure that people with devices that are faster than my HP Touchpad will be able to run this even better. I still need to test different drivers, Diablo 2 and other things so I should be making a video over the weekend.

Fallout 2 with sound is coming... Please Stand By....


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Update Fallout Fans

I still haven't finished my testing and experimenting but I have good news to report. I was able to get the, Fallout2 High Resolution Patch v3.0.6, to work with on my HP TouchPad. The higher resolution really allows you to see more of that map and the graphics look great. 800x600 seems to work ok but 1024x768 is a little too lagged. I find the busy city's make running around a bit slow. However the turn based combat seems to run well. Mostly it seems the emulator is limited by the speed of the device. I am waiting to hear testing resluts for a SAMSUMG GALAXY S 3. Please Stand By....

The patch
http://www.nma-fallo...le&file_id=1371


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Great news, YouTube user flormariadulce has done some testing and reports that it runs stable with video and audio on a Samsung galaxy s3 and a galaxy s1 i9000. We will be testing things like the Fallout 2 Restoration Project (version 2.1.2b) today and some new tweaks. Hopefully it will be ready for the public by this weekend I'll keep you posted.

Restoration Project 
http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=56087&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

http://www.killap.net/fallout2/web/Downloads.html


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Almost done... working on some fun boot screens, finishing up the read me. I just need to wait for the testers final version verdict.


----------



## cosmicanomaly (Jan 23, 2012)

This looks fantastic!


----------



## Raiderjmm (Aug 29, 2012)

You sir, are brilliant. Thank you for your time and dedication


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, here is the video in case you missed the other thread where I posted the details. Its here and fully playable


----------

